# Bad Attitude @ Carters Country Houston I-10 Loc.



## gtty (Apr 1, 2006)

Has anyone else experienced this. Sat when I was there with my son, I asked a guy near the back of the store (assembling a skeet thrower) where the restroom was for my son. He rolled his eyes and replied in a rude way that it was down the back hallway. Normally I wouldn't think twice about this, but this is like the 4th time I have seen this type of attitude over there over the years, and I don't go there that often. 

When I was in my early twenties, I saw an employee yell across the store at a teenager about not touching the rifle primers. That left a bad taste in my mouth for the place. From time to time I eat BBQ at Goode Co. and go in there to browse, but because of the anti-social attitude that persists, I never buy anything there, EVER.

Anyone else experienced this over there?


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Yep. every time. They're famous for it.


----------



## gm (Jun 26, 2004)

Yep. Been like that for many, many years.


----------



## famousunknown (Aug 13, 2005)

I don't go to the 1-10 store that often but have never had a bad experience at this location or the main store near Spring.


----------



## FishinGrl (May 2, 2008)

omg one guy acted like i knew absolutely nothing about firearms and talked to me like i was 5?! i was like just because im a girl??? he should see me shoot!!!! i bet then he'd change his mind...uhhh RUDE!


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

They may be a little grumpy at times but a certain other gun shop is a thousand time worse. I understand with the restroom issue though, it is all the way in the back of their "employees only" area and gunsmithing area.


----------



## Fishin' Mike (Jun 6, 2006)

I have to agree with gtty on this one as well. I like the BBQ at Goode Co and walk through Carter Country to see what it there if I have time.

I spent 9 nears running a business and have worked 30 years total in the customer service field and can in no way understand how they still keep the doors open.  I have only seen rude and insensitive employees every time I have visited which is only 2-3 times per year. I wonder where they get the staff as they all seem to have the same qualities.


----------



## wedington (Dec 19, 2007)

Yeah, they suck.


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

I was in the one in Pasadena last week and the service was outstanding. A guy named Bill helped me and answered a ton of my questions. I will be buying a scope from them soon.

Guess it just depends on who you deal with.


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

Yep. Everytime I've been in there. I've only been in there a handful of times but I haven't been in about 4 years now...................... wtc


----------



## Fuelin (Jun 21, 2005)

*Jason in Pasadena*

Can't really say much for the one on I10, but I stop in the pasadena store quite a bit. I will say that yes they are WAY to high on guns so I have only bought a couple from there, but Jason is a very helpfull guy. I have called him several times just to ask a question about some type of gun and he will go out of his way to help me. If they would be more competitive on their gun prices I would shop there more. So thumbs up for the customer service in Pasadena.


----------



## KILT610 (Feb 24, 2006)

*Carters*

Had a bad experience with them in the early 90's.......Have not been back since.


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

Thats why I go to the one in Pasadena. Well, that and its closer, but I have commented to them about the way they treated me at the I-10 store the one and only time I went there. Bill really knows his stuff.


----------



## John Galt (Aug 6, 2006)

Went htere once when I was looking to buy a rifle. They acted like I was too stupid to be trusted with firearms. I wish they would go out of business. Poor customer service, inconvenient access, high prices....


----------



## Moonpie (Jun 20, 2004)

I don't care for them either. Haven't been there in many moons.
Refuse to give my money to people who fought allowing gunshows in town.


----------



## SaltFix (Apr 16, 2007)

I had a similar experience at Carters. I purchased a rifle and scope and had it mounted and bore sighted. I then went to the range to fine tune the scope. The rife wouldn't cut paper. I took it back and asked the guy I purchased the gun from to pull the scope and remount it and bore sight it again because it wouldn't cut paper. The guy told me it would be a week before I could pick it up. I said a week, are you kidding! (It only took a day to do it the first time) He said do you want the gun or not. I said with that attitude I'll just take my money. I handed him the rife and walked to the front desk and got my money back. That was the last time I've been in the I-10 store.


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

I try to deal with the Carter's on the SW freeway. When I was trying to figure out between a Kimber Ultra and a Colt Defender, I first went by the I-10 shop and the guy was acting like I bothering him asking to see the two guns and talking to me like I was stupid and didn't know anything about handguns. So a few days later I ran by the SW store to take one last look. The two guys were very friendly and willing to answer any question and would have probably taken the time to let me hold and look at every gun in the store. They made me feel welcome and ended up spending over and hour talking guns when my plan was to only be there a few minutes. Being friendly was the reason I ended up getting my new handgun at the SW store.

I thinking the biggest problem with the I-10 store is the volume of people that go thru the store. The staff probably just gets tired of dealing with people.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

If you can narrow it down to exactly what you want before you walk in, Marburgers on 146 at Nasa Road 1 will treat you right. I bought a new Smith from Buzz there and had several prices off the internet. He got within a few bucks of the lowest one and had the gun there the next day. They don't have a huge selection (nice, but not huge), so do your homework before you go. I buy ammo there too and they are competitive for box prices. It's so nice to be greeted when you walk and if you tell them you are just shopping, the whole store is yours to browse. Good customer service is hard to find and theirs is way above average. It's the only place I will buy a new gun.


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

Ditto on Todd and crew at Marburgers. But...they dont sell reloading supplies.

CCountry is in Pasadena has helped me somewhat. The counter staff likes to dive off into their unsupported NRA-speak. I don't think they get out much.

I'm as loyal as a house cat; so if anybody knows of another place in Houston to get get reloading supplies...pm me.


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

im not sure why y'all have had such terrible customer service. Ive been to the one in Stafford for years and never had a problem. If you go to that store, ask for Brian. He'll take care of you.


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

I was in the Pasadena store Sat and with the zero percent interest sell going on they were pretty busy. I was asked several times did I need any help and thats the way its alway been for me.


----------



## snapcon (Oct 11, 2005)

Yeah Marburgers has always been great. I have also been into the Carters on I-10 several times in the past few years looking at both shotguns and handguns. Extrememly unfriendly folks behind the counter. Never asked to use the restroom but did want to ask some questions and no one seemed to want to help me. Ended up going to Academy and while the help was very unknowledgable they at least tried. Ended up buying my hand guns from JIM Pruett guns n ammo and my New BPS from Marburgers. Pruett is quite colorful to deal with. Really learned alot too!


----------



## calixtog (May 24, 2006)

I was in there with a friend of mine from South Africa once, and one dude started complaining to him about how Europeans are a bunch of rude snobs.

Anders looked at him and said, "I'm from Johanesburg!"

The mouth breather looks at him and said, "well, Canadians are just as bad."

Anders looks at me and sarcastically asks, "I wonder wat he tinks of Afrikaners."

The idiot answers, "I've never met one, but I've heard they're ok."

Every time I'm in Houston, I go to Marburger's now.

Cg


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

Talk about DeJaVu. I thought I was the only one that thought this way about the I-10 Carter's Country. I will never buy anything from those rude S.O.B's


----------



## Don Smith (Nov 24, 2007)

I was in the I10 location once. Shortest visit I ever made to a gun store.


----------



## Fishin' Mike (Jun 6, 2006)

> The staff probably just gets tired of dealing with people.


I could not agree more with this statement, thusly, they have no business being in the retail world. Customers are the lifeblood of a business.

There seem to be a lot of folks here that have received the same treatment over the years. I wonder what keeps them going? Anyone know if they have a large contract to supply the county or other large organizations with gear?


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

If I had to drive down I-10 everyday to get to work, I'd be ****** at the world too!


----------



## TOM GRAHAM (Mar 15, 2006)

SORRY, I CAN'T AGREE WITH YOU GUYS. I'VE PURCHASED 4 SHOTGUNS AND A RIFLE FROM THE I-10 LOCATION IN THE LAST 6-7 YEARS. COULD NOT ASK FOR BETTER SERVICE. TOOK A SHOTGUN IN TO THE GUNSMITH FOR WORK AND NEW BARREL, COULD NOT ASK FOR BETTER SERVICE. MAYBE YOU JUST HAVE TO BE AN OLD F*RT WITH GRAY HAIR TO GET GOOD SERVICE! JK


----------



## deerspotter (Apr 8, 2008)

Very snobbish people. Some of the girls collecting money are OK. But the guys selling guns are totall a--h---. Surely management has to read some of these comments and make some changes.


----------



## uttlc (Jun 17, 2007)

labdog said:


> MAYBE YOU JUST HAVE TO BE AN OLD F*RT WITH GRAY HAIR TO GET GOOD SERVICE!


I think thats it right there. You have no cred with them unless you buy from them, or are an old fart with gray hair. My wife and I bought pistols in there a couple of years ago (they have since been stolen) and at first nobody wanted to help out. I basically had to make someone help me. But as soon as I said, "I'll take it" for mine, they were very eager to help pick out hers.

But....in their defense, while we were in there, some thug wannabes came in with their hats on backwards, XXL T-Shirts, and their big baggy pants below their butts, that type of wannabe, asking if they had "AK-47 Bullets". One of the guys behind the counter said he didn't think so, "is that a certain brand of bullet?". Thug 1 says, "No dawg, its a gun" Salesman replies, "ohhh, I have some 7.62 that will work, I think." The thug wannabes looked at each other like he didn't know what he was talking about and left. Everyone that heard the exchange couldn't help but laugh after they walked out.


----------



## gtty (Apr 1, 2006)

If they want my money, they have to treat me with respect. Theres too many places to buy these days, especially with gunbroker and the likes. I wonder how much money they have let walk out of the store with this attitude. I go to Gander on 290 often and have never had an employee be rude to me.

They last gun I did buy from Carters (20 years ago) was from the Wilcrest store, and Mr Manrose was helpful. But its been downhill ever since.


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

I have never been in the one on I-10 but I have gone a few rounds with the jerks at the Treshwig location. My Carter's Country in Pasadena is great. Those folks have been good to me. I have bought 2 of my Glocks, 2 of my Rugers from them as well as lots of other shooting supplies and equipment. They seem to be patient and helpful more than any of their locations. When I'm shopping for any gun or scope or leather I never make a purchase until I have at least gone by and seen what they had. Sometime I gotten lucky and bought my item from them.


----------



## 85LoneStar (Feb 26, 2006)

I can't afford Carter's Country prices.
Last time I went in there looking for a 30-06, I asked about Savage.
Boy did I get the cold shoulder treatment. They said they don't cary Savage.
Showed me a couple of other over-priced guns.


----------



## BigTOM (Jul 14, 2008)

Hey its really pretty easy to get in touch will Bill Carter, he has a very nice guided hunt ranch in S.TX, I think that its spelled Sombrerito Ranc. They have a web site, and a direct number for Mr. Carter or if you prefer his direct e-mail. 

BT


----------



## gtty (Apr 1, 2006)

85LoneStar said:


> I can't afford Carter's Country prices.
> Last time I went in there looking for a 30-06, I asked about Savage.
> Boy did I get the cold shoulder treatment. They said they don't cary Savage.
> Showed me a couple of other over-priced guns.


I actually went there to look at the Savages also. Yep didn't have any that I saw. Actually the new Accu-trigger rifles are supposed to be pretty good. I'm looking at buying their Weather Warrior in .300WSM in Left Hand. I really want one with the muzzle brake, but that is special order and I don't feel like going through the trouble.


----------



## gtty (Apr 1, 2006)

BigTOM said:


> Hey its really pretty easy to get in touch will Bill Carter, he has a very nice guided hunt ranch in S.TX, I think that its spelled Sombrerito Ranc. They have a web site, and a direct number for Mr. Carter or if you prefer his direct e-mail.
> 
> BT


Don't think things will change there as this has been happening for over 20 years. Maybe someone will send him a link to these comments. If he really cared about customer satisfaction, I'm sure he would have corrected this problem years ago.


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

take the time if you are on the west side and go over to Fountain Firearms on Hwy6 right south of Beechnut. They have good prices and are real nice folks. if they don't have it they can order it for you.


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

I go to the store on 59 and Wilcrest. Been dealing with Brian for years with no problems. I've bought a few clearence guns from them a long time ago, but their gun prices are generally too high for me. 

Most of my gun purchases have been through the internet and/or person to person deals. Every now and again you can grab a deal at Gander Mtn on a close out.


----------



## Saddle Mountain Hillbilly (Jul 16, 2006)

Maybe its just the location/parking situation that makes them so grumpy.

I quit going into Cut Rate there many moons ago. Kinda chitty there too.


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

I'tll be a while till I'm old and grey, so I guess I'll stick with the Pasadena store and Marburgers. Buzz @ Marburgers has always been a good hand, even when he was at Gulf Coast Trolling Motors which is notoriously staffed by dix.


----------



## Tall Steve (Jun 22, 2004)

I have never fealt welcome at that store, no specific complaints but I figure if some one in the store is reading this post it gives them another reason to try to improve there image.


----------



## Cbhs20 (Dec 11, 2007)

The CC in Pasadena is great, real helpful when I was buying my browning BPS


----------



## gtty (Apr 1, 2006)

Saddle Mountain Hillbilly said:


> Maybe its just the location/parking situation that makes them so grumpy.
> 
> I quit going into Cut Rate there many moons ago. Kinda chitty there too.


You know I did'nt want to say anything about Cut Rate as to avoid looking like a grump. In the distant past there have been a few attitudes over there, but last year when I bought a traveling fishing rod, the guy that helped me was very friendly. I still shop there when I need something hard to find or just like to look at the really good stuff. +1 for cut rate.


----------



## pkpaul (Jun 18, 2008)

Well old Bill says, Back on the ranch, a bad attitude was expected and if you didn't have one you were YELLOW!!! so butch up!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Cut Rate and Carter's off I-10 have always had rude people working there, I mean forever. Don't know what the deal is. The Carter's off 59 and the Cut Rate down south have always had friendly and helpful folks.

Go figure.

TH


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I have always felt more welcome in that Carters than at the Cut Rate at that location. I have bought probably a half dozen or so guns from that CC location. Had to wait a few times but it wasn't bad. I imagine they get a slew of folks that eat at the BBQ place across the parking lot that waste a lot of their time. That being said, the CC store on Murphy Road has always been good to me and Fountain Firearms on Hwy 6 is one of my favorite Houston gun stores.


----------



## pkpaul (Jun 18, 2008)

gtty said:


> You know I did'nt want to say anything about Cut Rate as to avoid looking like a grump. In the distant past there have been a few attitudes over there, but last year when I bought a traveling fishing rod, the guy that helped me was very friendly. I still shop there when I need something hard to find or just like to look at the really good stuff. +1 for cut rate.


YOU MEAN CUT THROAT? THEY STARTED SUKING WHEN DOC SHAW SOLD THE BUSINESS TO THOSE JERKWAD BROTHERS. ASK ANYONE WHO WORKS AT THE I45 STORE HOW THEY TREAT THEIR EMPLOYEES(OR FORMER ONES, WITNESSED SAD SCENE WHEN OLD EMPLOYEE "TUNA JOE" WAS HANDLED BY OWNER AND HIS WIFE YEARS AGO AND ALL HE WAS DOING WAS VISITING) PLUS THEY RIPPED MY BRO OFF YEARS AGO WHEN THEY USED TO HAVE A MONTHLY LARGE TROUT CONTEST, HE WAS WINNING AND THEY ABRUPTLY DECIDED THE CONTEST WAS NO LONGER RUNNING. LASTLY MY MISTAKE BUT I LEFT A REEL YEARS AGO (AMBASS 10000) FOR REPAIR AND FORGOT ABOUT IT, YOU KNOW THE REST OF THE STORY, NO PHONE CALL "SIR YOUR REEL IS READY TO BE PICKED UP" JUST WHOOPEE IT'S OURS NOW SUKA!!
WISH BASS PRO AND ACADEMY WOULD PUT THEM OUT OF BIDNESS

ALL SAID JOEY (REEL REPAIR MNGR) IS COOL AND JEREMY WHEN HE WORKED THERE HELPED ME OUT ALOT


----------



## sea ray (Mar 15, 2006)

Whats up with these guys, How do they stay in business?


----------



## ol billy (Jun 14, 2005)

I've only had good experiences with the one in Pasadena. I bought a skeet trap there a couple of weeks ago and they even walked it out to the parking lot and helped me load it up. A lot of friendly folks.


----------



## Pathfinder (Jun 9, 2004)

Are y'all sure you aren't talking about Nagel's gunshop in San Antonio??? Sure sounds like it.


----------



## goodonya (Feb 21, 2007)

I'll second the recommendation on Fountain Firearms. I've bought 3-there since last week. They will indeed order anything you need. I ordered the SIG 556 on Thursday and I got it on Monday.

Very friendly & know their stuff.


----------



## cameron00 (Mar 6, 2007)

I hate going into Carters Country on I-10 and will avoid doing so if I possibly can. In the name of trying to rid them of as much business as possible, I will echo the experiences of everyone on here, with the guy who said they were helpful being the exception.

Total jerks there, and I've been at least 20 times. Same thing as everyone else - talked to me like I didn't know what I was talking about. Acted like I was inconveniencing them to ask to look at a gun (that I ended up buying).

There's a place out in Pearland called, "Baileys House of Guns" that I live near that I buy from now. They don't have a great selection, but they will order whatever you need if you give them a little time, and they're very friendly and extremely knowledgeable. Ex-military from what I gather.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

I am going there today. I will report my findings. I need to set up my colt AR w/ rail system and scope.


Another retail west side store (smaller) was out of most items assoc with AR's. They were kinda rude as well but extremly busy and just opened at 10


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

That's been my experience.

a


----------



## ksk (Aug 9, 2008)

Had scope work done on two rifles this week at the Carter store on Murphy road [59 south] and had great service.


----------



## gcg3136 (Apr 20, 2006)

i bought a gun the other day at carters off of i-10 thinking that now that i'm actually buying something i would get better service.......i was wrong, they were still rude and very short answering my questions. I wish I knew what their problem was. Thank God for gunbroker.com!


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

If not for Brian at the Wilcrest store I would have no reason at all to visit CC. They are however on of the few stores close to me that carry reloading supplies that I need from time to time.


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

reelthreat said:


> They may be a little grumpy at times but a certain other gun shop is a thousand time worse. I understand with the restroom issue though, it is all the way in the back of their "employees only" area and gunsmithing area.


I disagree,i been going to Fountain firearms for years now and not once have i ever seen that not once.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Just returned.

The guy that helped me was great. If he did not know the answer to my question, he asked. I bought a scope, rail system and front verticle grip for my AR. I left it for install. I had a good experience. It was packed with people from the BBQ place and I can see how they would be frustrated by the peep's that dont buy anything.


----------



## HonkyFin (May 28, 2004)

Yeah those clowns are well versed in prof customer service.
i had a similar experience and went off HARD on the asssssclown that thought the 'tude would be tolerated,,,threw the shiitte right back in his face so hard core that the mgr came over and wonder *** was going on,,after explaining my concerns to him he just blew me off and said something about Academy,,, Well of course i left my $253.35 potential purchase at the counter for those mouthbreathers to restock.
**** I hate that place !!!!!!!
Ol' Bill says to come on down,,,,well tell Ol' Bill he needs to kick some of his employees right in the hole,,,,,,HARD !


----------



## trashcanslam (Mar 7, 2006)

How about this, I was looking to buy a Beretta Silver Pigeon II and I called checking their prices. The guy on the phone told me that he had just recieved a almost new just traded on Silver Pigeon II gave me an awesome price and I was on my way. I drove from Seabrook to the I-10 store, leaving at 5pm so you could imagine the traffic. I get over there and ask him about the gun, he looks at me like I'm retarded and says all I have is this Beretta Onyx (wrong gun, wrong gauge, wrong color stock, but the same price as he quoted on the Silver Pigeon II).

I told him I was a little upset that he misrepresented the gun over the phone and I had traveled for 1.5 hours through traffic to purchase the gun, he didn't seem to see why it was his fault. I levelled with him and told him just to make me a deal on a new Silver Pigeon II that they had there, he absolutely would not lower his price. I know good and well he could've come down a little bit, but just out of spite he would not drop it one cent. I was pretty hot about it and gave him a piece of my mind, it still didn't make me feel any better when I had to get back in my truck and drive all the way home to Seabrook without my new shotgun.

Because of this incident not only have I never been back to CC, but I have yet to buy an over/under and probably never will, just a really bad taste in my mouth.


----------



## KILT610 (Feb 24, 2006)

I had a real bad experience with Carter's about 10 years ago and have not set foot in any of their stores since....Marburger's gets all my business when it comes to firearms......Todd and the staff are very knowledgeable and they treat their customers right..........Capt. Wayne


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

I try & stay away from there..they all need an attitude adjustment..!


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

I've purchased a lot of stuff from Fountain Firearms over the years and always had a great experience (well...except for the time that one of the clerks was cycling a 45 and popped a round on the floor). Most recently got a M1A Match Grade from them at a very good price. They also carry a lot of bulk ammo for the AK/AR crowd.


----------



## raz1056 (Jun 16, 2006)

I wouldn't step foot in that store, I wanted a new Ruger 220 Swift years ago and they thought i lost my mind, why a 220? What are you going to use it for? I told him it's none of his buisness and went elsewhere.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2008)

Carter on I-10

You need to dress like real high class businessman from the Memorial to get good service there. I witnessed this , they would not talk to customer who were there first, but choose to service the wealthy businessman first.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

stevec said:


> Carter on I-10
> 
> You need to dress like real high class businessman from the Memorial to get good service there. I witnessed this , they would not talk to customer who were there first, but choose to service the wealthy businessman first.


That's not true. If I walk in with $100 bills dripping out of my overalls they take real good care of me..

a


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

I know that are some bad apples in every barrell, I have bought proably 10 - 15 guns at the I 10 location , have always gave my business to doug, who has always been more than welling to help me or my boys. Next trip That I make will bring this thread to his attention. I feel sure that he doesn't want his coustomers treated like most of you ssy that you have been treated here.


----------



## gtty (Apr 1, 2006)

Went in for another browse after lunch. Seems nothing has changed as I seemed to be invisible.


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

Seems to be the same ole same ole.

I have been in the Pasadena store twice in the last year with a wild hair to buy a new gun and both times ended up walking out with my money still in my pocket due to how I was treated or lack thereof. Horrible customer service.

I'll honestly say that I'll never spend a dime in there ever again.


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

Wow....seems like the farther away from the Houston area you get....the better the customer service gets ! Give Carrolls Guns in Wharton and R&M Firearms in El Campo a look.....friendly knowlegeable people that are always willing to help out, even by phone !


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

I know some posters are big on a family owned establishment in San Antonio. I forget the name but I e-mailed them about a gun I was looking at(late at night) to see if they had it and I got a response the next morning. Lady responded in great detail about getting the gun price etc.

Being in the customer service industry is tough but if you know what you are doing and are willing to treat every customer the same then you will reap the rewards. I've worked for companies that have based their reputation on customer service and others that just talk about, the guys that just talk about it are out of business or struggling mightily right now.

Ron Carter is in the same book in regards to crappy customer service. I walked around there lot for 45 minutes when I was looking to buy a truck, kicking tires and didn't get approached by one salesman and I had already been pre-approved by the credit union for 40K.


----------



## marksmu (Dec 4, 2008)

I have bought multiple guns from Carters Country - and I have had good customer service every single time. I think some folks have unrealistic expectations of customer service at alot of places. For instance I have seen people get upset at the sales person because he is only helping one person.

Well when its your turn to be helped you dont want your salesperson helping others the whole time. Ya, Academy will hand you a gun and let you hold while they talk to someone else, but they NEVER have guns, and you cannot order anything from them...what comes in comes in, they dont have any control over it.

If your polite and you wait your turn to be helped, Ive never seen people have problems. The problems I always witness are when folks come in, and expect that the sales person is to drop everything else going on and the customer they are dealing with, to deal with them....

I guess I get lucky alot, because I have very few problems with customer service at most places...except restaurants.


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

Carter's Country SUCKS!!! I buy all my weapons from Fountain firearms in Sugar Land great folks to deal with.


----------



## rockhound76 (Feb 22, 2007)

I had good luck at the Carters in Spring. The one out west is an altogether different animal. I used to eat at the Goode Co. on I-10 and would sometimes walk the store after a quick lunch. I asked a question once about a finger touch handgun safe and the guy acted like I asking him for his Social Security Number. I just walked away. I finally got my answer from another customer. This wasn't a case of having unrealistic expectations, this was a case of a man, purportedly a salesman, being a jerk. I worked in retail sales for 7 years, it put me through college. If I had spoken to a customer like that, my boss would have put me out on the sidewalk, but only after a good boot in my rear.

I think you get the best service at the smaller operations where the owner is there and interested in his customers. I went to Black and Gold for my last purchase. I'll go there for my next. The price was great, the best I found for my Glock, and the owner is a sponsor of 2Cool.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

rockhound76 said:


> I think you get the best service at the smaller operations where the owner is there and interested in his customers. I went to Black and Gold for my last purchase. I'll go there for my next. The price was great, the best I found for my Glock, and the owner is a sponsor of 2Cool.


well, there ya go...to hell with carter's country!


----------



## wish2fish (Mar 1, 2005)

goodonya said:


> I'll second the recommendation on Fountain Firearms. I've bought 3-there since last week. They will indeed order anything you need. I ordered the SIG 556 on Thursday and I got it on Monday.
> 
> Very friendly & know their stuff.


Yes I would recommend these guys as well. Stay away from Collectors, they suck but have some really nice inventory, unfortunate.


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

I go to the CC on Wilcrest and 59. Brian is an outstanding guy.


----------



## Money Game (Feb 28, 2008)

*there is a common theme emerging*

lots of you going in there to browse after filling up on BBQ, probably stinking up the store.:mpd:

If some of you actually bought something you might have a more favorable experience. I have bought from them, but not often because I have found that their prices are generally high. Although, I have brought them down on every gun I have bought.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

I've never been to the CC on I-10, but I bought my 7 mag @ the CC in Pasadena & was very impressed. The salesman there spent well over an hour with me unsuring I bought exactly what I needed & was particularly careful mounting my scope. Maybe it was because I spent $1600 on the rifle, but I was treated like a king. As far as FTU, they have improved drastically. After my first few visits to the 45 location shortly after they opened, I was shocked by the arrogance & attitude. They are still little pricey, but there are just some things Academy dosen't carry. It is now a pleasure to shop there.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

almost 9000 views of mostly unfavorable experiences. that's potentially a lot of product they might not sell...customer service is king in retail. i'd pay more for decent service any day.


----------



## Redstalker (Jul 4, 2004)

Saddle Mountain Hillbilly said:


> Maybe its just the location/parking situation that makes them so grumpy.
> 
> I quit going into Cut Rate there many moons ago. Kinda chitty there too.


Same observation.


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)




----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Has anyone actually asked the folks behind the counter why thay treat you that way? I try to never just walk out. I always let them know why I am walking out. SSometimes people will tell you why they left you alone.

Buy a truck. do you want a salesman to prey on ya or just leave you alone till you have questions. When I buy a truck/car I already know what I am going to pay. I make the offer and done. It works or it doesn't. I am not friends with my sales person. Not saying CC doesn't suck, just sayin maybe thats what works best? oh well, beer time!:brew:


DANO said:


>


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

24Buds said:


> Has anyone actually asked the folks behind the counter why thay treat you that way?


no. it doesn't matter to me why they act that way. if they needed my bizness, they wouldn't have a 'tude.


----------



## PalmsUp (Aug 1, 2005)

I went this X mas and asked about the Benelli M2s I wanted to buy for my boys and the guy told me they were pretty good but shot nothing like his Charles Daly o/u.....
I went to Gander Mtn and bought 4


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

Blue Water Breaux said:


> im not sure why y'all have had such terrible customer service. Ive been to the one in Stafford for years and never had a problem. If you go to that store, ask for Brian. He'll take care of you.


Brian is a real nice guy, love to go in and ask where's the loud mouth yankee


----------



## Tommy Ray (Jun 22, 2008)

even when the store is empty i have a hard time getting service there, and when you do get it, they act like they are better than you


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

Same thing for me out in Pasadena. About 2 months ago i had an extra $1200 burning in my pocket, so I thought I'd buy a new AR. CC had their Bushmaster AR M4 for about 1400 and change. I know cuz i looked behind the counter not because they helped me. And i was in my work uniform so I wasnt dressed like a bum either. Neway I bought it from Academy for $1099 + tax and walked out @ 1200 or so. They suck!!!


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

monkeyman1 said:


> no. it doesn't matter to me why they act that way. if they needed my bizness, they wouldn't have a 'tude.


 I am with ya. Ask if you can help me. I say no then you leave me alone. No pressure. I always try to let them know I think they suk. I make it a point to tell them I was gunna blow some good $ in the store but now I will give it to somebody else. Mom and pop if I can.

I guess somebody buys stuff from them. Been open for a looong time there


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Well, when you give me the run around for 2 boxes of .380 shells just to be a dick.... This is the 2nd time I've been done with them, I'm hoping it's my last....

a


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

jaime1982 said:


> Same thing for me out in Pasadena. About 2 months ago i had an extra $1200 burning in my pocket, so I thought I'd buy a new AR. CC had their Bushmaster AR M4 for about 1400 and change. I know cuz i looked behind the counter not because they helped me. And i was in my work uniform so I wasnt dressed like a bum either. Neway I bought it from Academy for $1099 + tax and walked out @ 1200 or so. They suck!!!


Pretty much the same thing happened to me, twice.


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

deerspotter said:


> Very snobbish people. Some of the girls collecting money are OK. But the guys selling guns are totall a--h---. Surely management has to read some of these comments and make some changes.


They are just as bad, had one refuse to honor one of their won chronicle ad prices. Have never been back, that was 4 years ago. Horrible place, I have said it countless times.


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

It has been this way for over 30 years for me at the I-10 location (answering the original post - haven't read entire thread)... Cannot understand how places like this stay in business. We have a gun store in Conroe like this too (not a CC)... maybe it's these particular businesses in general???

T-BONE


----------



## reef_runner (Mar 21, 2005)

This happened probably 15 years ago, myself and my mom went to CC on I-10 trying to find a gun rack for my dad for Christmas. They had Rem 870s on sale and I decided to buy one and started going through the process while mom looked for the gun rack. The guy that helped me with my shotgun was top notch and I had no complaints. After we got back in the car mom told me that the salesman that helped her made her feel like she was an idiot. I have bought guns from their stores in Stafford and Pasadena and the service has always been great. If you don't like the place take your business somewheres else. Their I-10 store has not gotten any more of my business since that night.


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

Yup went there once and they treated me like i was dumb. Never went back. Customer service sucks there. Oh well from what i see they don't like money. After all they already lost thousands of dollars from all of us!


----------



## ol' salt (Jun 11, 2006)

I have read these posts for some time on 2 Cool. However, I had never had a bad experience in the I-10 store until last year. I usually have on at least clean clothes when I go in the store. Last year, I had been working on something in the yard and had on a dirty T-shirt and a pair of dirty jeans. It was during the week and I went in in the middle of the day. There was a Mexican laborer in there and me.

The Mexican wanted to look at a pistol, and the guy behind the counter started making fun of him and would not let him look at the weapon. This made me mad. The Mexican did not look like an illegal, was intelligent, and was very polite. 

The clerk then comes down to me and treats me the same way. I lit into him with both barrels and left. Haven't been back. Won't go back. Now drive many miles out of my way to another store with better service and nice, helpful folks.

I had shopped at Carter Country there for 30 years. Like everyone else, I don't know how they stay open.


----------



## Getursmokeon (Jan 18, 2010)

I went in there the other day to look for new shot gun, the old guys behind the counter had the personality of a rock. I will never buy anything from those guys. I hope thier seeing this, they all need attend classes customer service 101.


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

TxDuSlayer said:


> Brian is a real nice guy, love to go in and ask where's the loud mouth yankee


yeah, hes a class act and a good friend, catches a lot of people off guard, but does know a lot about guns. He was a lot of help in training my GSP as he has a couple himself.



Texican89 said:


> Yup went there once and they treated me like i was dumb. Never went back. Customer service sucks there. Oh well from what i see they don't like money. After all they already lost thousands of dollars from all of us!


That may be true to some point, but I will say this. Everytime I've been to the CC in Stafford there has been a line at the register and 9 out of 10 times, they have several people filling out paperwork. They have been in the business for a long time, they are obviously doing something right. Another thing I like about CC, at least the Stafford store is this: they will not sell a gun to just anyone. On more than one occasion, there have been guys come in with pants hangin half off their arse and tshirts 3x to big and Brian will tell them to go change into some clothes that fit and to learn English. Doubt me? Ask anyone who knows Brian, he runs a tight ship there when it comes to selling guns. Funny thing is, none of them say a word back. Other stores like gander and academy will sell a gun to anyone putting plastic or benjamins in front of them so long as they clear.

Another good place to buy guns is Baileys House of Guns. They'll do you right, if you go in, ask for BJ, he's a good friend of mine and will take good care of you- now Grandma bailey might give you a lil sass and some shootin lessons whether you want them or not, but shes an awesome woman as well.


----------



## thebach (Apr 13, 2005)

If you go to the I-10 store ask for Matt P.

He will treat you right


----------



## 3up3down (Jul 12, 2005)

ol' salt said:


> *I had shopped at Carter Country there for 30 years*. Like everyone else, I don't know how they stay open.


The reason they stay open has already been answered...if you don't like the service don't shop there.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

I was in there yesterday and they were rigging kittens in a spread. Said they were off to boomvang for tuna.


----------



## mtime_01 (Aug 16, 2005)

rockhound76 said:


> I think you get the best service at the smaller operations where the owner is there and interested in his customers. I went to Black and Gold for my last purchase. I'll go there for my next. The price was great, the best I found for my Glock, and the owner is a sponsor of 2Cool.


I agree with Rockhound on the smaller more personal shops. Thanks to being mentioned on 2cool I visited Black Gold late last year and returned to purchase last week. Gordon and crew are great. He made me a deal on a pistol then called me back to let me know he had it listed for a lower price on 2cool. Refunded me the difference. I bought two pistols from him. While waiting for one of them to come in I called about pricing some 5.7 ammo. I had found an internet site with it on sale and wanted to compare. He said to get it from the other site. Not what you would expect to find at a lot of the other shops in the area.

I sent my mom and dad in the next day to get their new Taurus Judges. Good customer service and honesty is why Black Gold now has my business. Not to mention I couldn't find a better price in town.


----------



## timberrattler (Nov 19, 2008)

I had bad experiences at Spring, Katy Freeway, and Southwest Freeway, and refuse to drive to Pasadena. I wonder what Ole Bill will think of this thread.


----------



## raw10628 (May 23, 2004)

I-10 has always been a hassle when I've been there. I'm 26, and everytime I walk in there I feel like they want to ignore me and treat me like a kid that doesn't have the money to spend in their store. 5 years ago I walked in with cash to buy a Beretta Silver Pigeon II. Took 20 minutes for someone to acknowledge I was there, by the time they got to me I was treated exactly how I expected, like a kid with no money. I told the man he just lost a sale on a $2K+ gun, showed him the cash and walked out. I will only go to that store to browse from then on. I haven't spent a dime there since then.

On the other hand, I've been going to the store in Spring to shoot and I bought my Kimber and several other items there. They have been more than helpful everytime I'm in there. Whether I'm buying a box of steel shot or a $1300 pistol they have answered everything I've asked.


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

boomgoon said:


> I was in there yesterday and they were rigging kittens in a spread. Said they were off to boomvang for tuna.


It was puppies last time I was in there. :rotfl:


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

Carters Country SUCKS!!!!!


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

I grew up a few blocks away from the one in Spring, and never had any issues there, always very helpful and friendly.


----------



## Grif-fin (Mar 25, 2009)

The Carter's Country on the northeast side (Spring) sucks too.

I went by there today because it was along the way home. I should have kept driving.

The guy behind the counter said he was glad that the guy that just clocked in was helping the other two customers at the other end of the counter. He complained that they looked at a lot of guns earlier. He stopped his rant when I told him that they might actually be back to make a purchase. Then I asked to see a couple guns. He showed them to me then walked away and started looking at price tags and messing around with some other stuff at the other end of the counter with his back turned to me. I went down and asked about a third model so he walked back and showed it to me and then walked away again.

I was ready to buy. The store wasn't busy and this guy, in his 20's or 30's, just lost another sale because he doesn't belong behind a counter with merchandise. What an idiot.


----------



## Rebs (Sep 28, 2010)

I have to agree with 1. They treat younger people (I'm 25) as if they have no money and 2. They have extremely high prices.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

It's the thread that just won't die...


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

I reckon I'll probably either keep buying guns at R&M in El Campo, or from a 2cooler: http://www.blackgoldguns.com/


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

dwilliams35 said:


> It's the thread that just won't die...


And closed on Sundays.:doowapsta


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Grif-fin said:


> The Carter's Country on the northeast side (Spring) sucks too.
> 
> I went by there today because it was along the way home. I should have kept driving.
> 
> ...


You do know you can start a new thread don't you? Just use this:


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Bobby said:


> You do know you can start a new thread don't you? Just use this:


Yes, but then someone would just do this :http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=173130&page=11
:rotfl:


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

The ones @ Treshwig, are somewhat aloof, as well!


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

What's a greenie?


----------



## rockhound76 (Feb 22, 2007)

I like this thread. I replied way back, but since that time made another "run" at the 1-10 store. I had been to the spring store and purchased a Bushmaster with no problems. I was looking for a pocket gun, a Taurus, Kel-Tec ,or Ruger in 380, something around $350 or less and was in the area, killing time before a meeting. I planned to buy a gun that day. 

First guy who came up was real friendly and helpful. It turns out he was the Redfield rep and just there for a promotion on their optics. He called another clerk over..the guy looked up and said, "I'm busy. Get somebody else." To the reps credit, he asked if anyone else could help me, then said, "I'm sure someone will be over in a minute."

I watched three employees goof around for five minutes, doing nothing that looke productive to me. Then a customer one of them knew walked in and all three went over to that guy.

You know, I could have put up a fuss, but instead walked out . (Oh, yea. I'm 52. They hate everyone equally)

In hindsight, I'm kinda glad. I was going to buy on impulse, but now i'll take my time. Black and Gold gave me a great deal on my Glock. Why I didn't think of them first, I'll never know. Like I said, it was an impulse. My model 27 is just a little too thick for a dress shirt and I had been needing a little pocket gun for a while.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

rockhound76 said:


> I like this thread. I replied way back, but since that time made another "run" at the 1-10 store. I had been to the spring store and purchased a Bushmaster with no problems. I was looking for a pocket gun, a Taurus, Kel-Tec ,or Ruger in 380, something around $350 or less and was in the area, killing time before a meeting. I planned to buy a gun that day.
> 
> First guy who came up was real friendly and helpful. It turns out he was the Redfield rep and just there for a promotion on their optics. He called another clerk over..the guy looked up and said, "I'm busy. Get somebody else." To the reps credit, he asked if anyone else could help me, then said, "I'm sure someone will be over in a minute."
> 
> ...


 Should have said something to that redfield rep about the bang-up job that they do there selling his product..


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Buy from Marburgers in Seabrook.


----------

